# Tips for breeding blue rams?



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a 55 gallon tank that I have a group of 7 blue rams in. I just was wondering if anyone could tell me about how long it will take them to start pairing off and how to tell a pair has formed for sure. I have one that will sit with one other but then I come back and she's still in "her spot" of the tank but with a different fish. Lol she chases all of them.


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

Rams mature very quickly only a few months. How long will it take to pick a mate? well thats up to the fish theres no time table for that sorry...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, they should do it shortly. My bro cichlid dude should be able to help you... Try sending him a message.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Okay...This comment is not about blue rams(SORRY!) but I noticed you sell blue cobra guppies. I've been looking evrywhere for them! They are my favorite~ If you will ship to South Carolina I'd be interested in buying.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Okay...This comment is not about blue rams(SORRY!) but I noticed you sell blue cobra guppies. I've been looking evrywhere for them! They are my favorite~ If you will ship to South Carolina I'd be interested in buying.


Haven't you ever heard of a pm?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

platies pwn said:


> Haven't you ever heard of a pm?


Yeah...i thought about that right after i posted. again sorry! dont yell at me im a dumbbutt.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

When one pair has a good chunk of territory and no other fish are allowed over an invisible line, you have a pair. In the aquarium, you can also get weird stuff like one male with 2 or 3 females each with their own spots and he commutes. 

Ram tips: warm water. 84F like discus, clean and soft. Live blackworms if you can get them to condition the parents. A very small live food for the fry. Mine did well on microworms.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

WOW !!!! betta man...i didn't know that cichlid dude was your brother...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol, it was a secret for a while!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

it was his ram that I posted about. It's where I learned about rams. He also introduced me to this forum.


----------



## FlyFish (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

thanks everyone!! tons of help! hope to start seeing some spawning soon!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

by the way betta man....the term is "brother" not bro.......unless you are black....


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

bro brother what ever... Bro is shorter and easier to type.


----------



## Cody7489 (Feb 24, 2012)

I am new to this forum, but after reading everyone's unnecessary, almost rude, comments to someone who is using this forum for help, I may just opt out of this.. ::ridiculous::


----------

